
Bebo IPO - Possible? - python_kiss
http://mashable.com/2007/03/02/bebo-ipo/
======
python_kiss
Here is my comment on Mashable: None of these social networks present a viable
business model to be attractive from a shareholders point of view.

That said, I think all similar startups should hold off until Facebook or
LinkedIn go for their IPO. Bebos valuation would sufficiently increase or
decrease depending on how other players in this market perform.

